
Show HN: Mission Control Plus for Mac - ronyfadel
https://fadel.io/MissionControlPlus
======
synchronizing
Any plans to ever publish this in the OSX App Store? Don't mind paying $2.99
there. Not willing to risk on closed-source projects.

~~~
ronyfadel
The downloaded app from the website ATM is notarized by Apple and checked for
any malicious content.

